# Gentoo takie jak LFS

## C1REX

Ostatnio mnie naszło na instalację LFS, ale zanim to zrobię, chiałbym jeszcze się gentoo pobawić. 

Jak dopisywać do emerge parametry, które normalnie się dopisywało do configure i make w tradycyjnej kompilacji? 

Jak powinna wyglądać komenda emerge binutils, aby zastąpić takie wpisy:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ../binutils-2.14/configure --prefix=/tools --disable-nls
> 
> make configure-host
> ...

 

?

man emerge znam, tylko za głupi na to jestem.

----------

## krzysz

Może przerób ebuilda ?

ps. LFS jest dużo bardziej czasożerny niż gentoo, ale też daje dużo większą satysfakcje ;D

----------

## C1REX

Chyba szybciej bedzie zainstalować LFS niż przerabiać ebuildy. Szkoda tylko, że będę musiał zdecydowanie łagodniejsze flagi nakładać z powodu braku zaberzpieczeń w LFS. 

Acha. 

```
USE="-nls" LDFLAGS="-all-static" emerge binutils
```

działa.

Czy to da podobne rezultaty jak w LFS? 

Czy 

```
emerge -Of [potrzebne źródło do LFS] 
```

zassa standardowe źródełko, które będzie można użyć do budowy LFS?

Zasysanie tradycyjną metodą jest strasznie czasochłonne, a część softu jest strasznie trudno dorwać (przeciążone serwery).

----------

## krzysz

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Chyba szybciej bedzie zainstalować LFS niż przerabiać ebuildy. Szkoda tylko, że będę musiał zdecydowanie łagodniejsze flagi nakładać z powodu braku zaberzpieczeń w LFS.

 

E tam, o bezpiecznych flagach należy pamiętać tylko przy paru rzeczach.

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Acha. 
> 
> ```
> USE="-nls" LDFLAGS="-all-static" emerge binutils
> ```
> ...

 

Pojęcia nie mam, sprawdź  :Very Happy: 

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Czy 
> 
> ```
> emerge -Of [potrzebne źródło do LFS] 
> ```
> ...

 

Sądze że można.

----------

## OBenY

Ja bym Ci odradzal budowe LFS, nie oplaca sie - sam na tym bazowalem wlasna dystrybucje (bylo o niej na linuxweb), ale ilosc roboty jest koszmarna, a gentoo i tak jest szybsze i buduje sie wygodniej  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Ja to robię głównie w celach edukacyjnych. 

Do tej pory skompilowałem tradycyjną metodą jedynie mplayera na mandrake. Chcę nadrobić zaległości. 

BTW: 

Jest tam polecenie wpisania takiej komendy: 

```
cat > ~/.bashrc << "EOF"

set +h

umask 022

LFS=/mnt/lfs

LC_ALL=POSIX

PATH=/tools/bin:/bin:/usr/bin

export LFS LC_ALL PATH

EOF
```

Najpierw wpisałem tą pierwszą linię, a potem w te wolne miejsce które się utworzyło dokleiłem resztę. Dobrze to zrobiłem?

EDIT--

Drugą (i ostatnią) rzeczą była kompilacja kadu na slacku.

----------

## krzysz

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> Ja bym Ci odradzal budowe LFS, nie oplaca sie - sam na tym bazowalem wlasna dystrybucje (bylo o niej na linuxweb), ale ilosc roboty jest koszmarna, a gentoo i tak jest szybsze i buduje sie wygodniej 

 

Nie jest szybsze, jest tak samo szybkie.

@C1REX: Dobrze zrobiłeś  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

Hm jednak odnosze wrazenie, ze Gentoo jest szybsze, jest lepiej polatane, praktycznie kazdy pakiet kompiluje sie z ooptymalizacjami, w LFS nie kazdy, bo nie w kazdym pakiecie autor pamietal o czyms takim jak {C,LD}FLAGS. Hm sam proces kompilacji jest MEGA czasochlonny i wysoce podatny na bledna kompilacje (np perl, gimp sie wykrzacza z -ffast-math) inne pakiety. Pozatym to co jest w LFS i BLFS to poradnik jak zbudowac "generyczny" system, czyli slabo dopasowany do potrzeb, generalnie kazdy pakiet jest dobrze potraktowac wedle uznania wlasnymi flagami configure (lub czyms w podobie jak nie ma configure). Pozadnie odstripowac binarki tez by sie przydalo, kiedy Gentoo ma automat do tego, oczywiscie ja sobie zrobilem takie cos w moim distro i ja mialem ladne "czyste" binarki, ale w LFS nikt o tym nie wspominal  :Smile:  Warto jeszce wspomniec, ze nie ma w LFS zadnego managera pakietow, co dla mnie bylo nie do przebolenia, wiec wrzucilem do systemu RPM-a, a roboty przy takim roziwazaniu jest o wiele wiecej... No jak chcesz C1REX sie porywac na LFS, to psze bardzo, ale jako DOSWIADCZONY uzytkownik LFS i autor wlasnej distro wiem, ze gra nie jest warta swieczki, Gentoo generalnie jest w miare spojnym, niezbyt opaslym systemem, dopasowanym do potrzeb, oferujacym wiele wiecej niz czysty LFS + BLFS, a nie posiadajacym jakichs dodatkowych wad. Ja bym sie jeszce zastanowil, chyba, ze nie masz co robic z czasem  :Smile:  a jak masz go nadmiar, to lepiej developuj Gentoo  :Smile:  przyczynisz sie jakos dla ludzkosci  :Razz: 

Acha jedyna rzecza jaka dal mi LFS (pozniej L4D), to jakastam satysfakcja .

LFS uzywalem 1 rok, a wlasna dystrybucje rozwijalem jakies 10 miechow i gentoo okazalo sie dla mnie zbawieniem  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Hmmm....

Zacząłem kompilować to coś i trochę się rozczarowałem. Instalacja LFS to rozmowa Opery i Konsoli " -Kopiuj | -Wklej ". 

Co byście polecali do wymuszenia szybkiej nauki? Jak przesiadałem sie z Madrake, to czymś takim był Gentoo. Tylko, ze taki skok pozostawił sporą wyrwę w mojej i tak skromnej wiedzy. Ja do dziś nie znam się na tradycyjnej kompilacji. 

Z drugiej strony, to po co mi ta wiedza? Przecież nie jest ona mi potrzebna do użytkowania najlepszego distro jakim jest Gentoo. 

Co byście doradzili do nauki Linuksa w formie przyspieszonej? Najlepiej coś z porządną, łatwo przyswajalną dokumentacją.

----------

## krzysz

@OBenY:

Zgadaza się. LFS jest dużo bardziej czasochłonny niż gentoo, ale imho daje większą satysfacke  :Wink:  Też mi brakowało jakiegoś managera pakietów i początkowo zainstalowałem rpma i nauczyłem się pisać spece  :Wink:  Ja nie postępowałem dokładnie z LFS book, jedynie bazowałem na niej i wyszło mi to na dobre. Gneralnie uważam że LFS jest dobrą zabawką, utrzymywanie tego systemu na dłuższą metę jest uciążliwe.

@C1REX:

A co tak się uparłeś na tą kompilację ? Jak chcesz się bawić w poprawianie rzeczy (przy okazji ucząc sie co i jak działa) to zainstaluj PLD NEST  :Smile: 

----------

## neuronek77

rozumiem, ze jest to jest forum uzytkownikow gentoo wiec, przewaznie, wszyscy sa nim zachwyceni... jednak, jak dla mnie to hasla o edukacyjnych "walorach" gentoo sa przynajmniej przesadzone... no bo oprocz flag od gcc to czego moze ciebie gentoo nauczyc??? instalacja nie jest jakas skomplikowana (osoba potrafiaca czytac doc jest prowadzona za raczke - manual na cd/gentoo.org)... a reszta sprowadza sie do ustawienia flag i emerge <progz> (osoby leniwe moga sobie flagi sciagnac od naszego guru kolkowskiego i po sprawie  :Wink:  )... tak wiec nierozumiem tej edukacyjnej strony gentoo... w innych dystrybucjach jest pkginstall, apt-get, w gentoo jest emerge i tyle... pewnie wiekszosc i tak nie czyta readme ze zrodel tylko na oslep klepia emerge -pv <emerge>, zmiana flag itd... 

jak dla mnie do nauki nadaje sie kazda dystrybucja, ktora da sie zainstalowac w minimalnej wersji. reszte pozniej sam sobie dokompilujesz i skonfigurujesz. i nie ma roznicy czy jest to slack czy debian czy gentoo... wiem, ze wybrac te minimalna instalacje nie jest prosto (przynajmniej dla mnie)... zreszta jakas nadmiarowosc zawsze bedzie, w gentoo dostajesz pythona przy emerge system, w innych distro dostaniesz perla itd. w gentoo nawet jest prosciej bo na dzien dobry dostajesz modules-update i nano, nie musisz sie uzywac vi itd.. tylko nie piszcie mi, ze jezeli chce uzywac/uczyc sie vi to mam sobie go skompilowac (ups, przepraszam zemergowac)... poza tym gentoo ma swoje udziwnienia typu brak httpd.conf w apachu (pisal gdzies o tym misterlu), wiec osoby startujace z gentoo moga pozniej troszku sie pogubic...

wiec ile sie nauczymy nie zalezy od distro tylko od nas samych... 

ja na dysku mam winde, gentoo i owl... i to wlasnie owl jest do nauki a nie gentoo... jest to solidna, stabilna podstawa do budowy swojego systemu... i nie trujcie mi, ze owl tylko na serwer, da sie go "przerobic" na desktopa kosztem bezpieczenstwa, a im wiekszy koszt tym wiecej sie nauczymy o o to nam wszystkim chyba chodzi... no to tyle ode mnie...

pozdrowienia (dla damiana rowniez  :Smile:  )

neuron

----------

## fallow

hello  :Smile: 

chcialem cos napisac, ale po przeczytaniu tego co napisal Neuronek , mam po prostu podobne zdanie jak On co tych walorow edukacyjnych 

wszystko zalezy w duzej mierze od checi , LFS`a takze mozna zainstalowac "wklepujac" opis , ale mozna tez zrobic tak , zeby czegos sie nauczyc  :Smile: 

pozdrowienia  :Smile: 

----------

## krzysz

Przecież nikt nie mówi że gentoo posiada lepsze "walory edukacyjne" niż inne dystrybucje, imo gentoo jest jedną z prostszych dystrybucji.

----------

## axquan

 *krzysz wrote:*   

> Przecież nikt nie mówi że gentoo posiada lepsze "walory edukacyjne" niż inne dystrybucje, imo gentoo jest jedną z prostszych dystrybucji.

 

I właśnie za tą prostotę lubię gentoo, wszystko(no, może prawie) da się łatwo zmienić, a nawet przez czytanie dokumentacji uczę się czegoś o linuxie, zawsze coś zostanie mi w głowie. No, ale macie racje z jednym: gentoo nie nauczy mnie jak działa linux, będę wiedział jak naprawiać problemy, ale nie będę wiedział, dlaczego coś działa tak, a nie inaczej. Więc chyba nie jest tak źle   :Smile: 

----------

## forever

 *axquan wrote:*   

> No, ale macie racje z jednym: gentoo nie nauczy mnie jak działa linux, będę wiedział jak naprawiać problemy, ale nie będę wiedział, dlaczego coś działa tak, a nie inaczej. Więc chyba nie jest tak źle  

 

IMHO tego dlaczego cos dziala tak a nie inaczej nauczysz sie i tak i tak z czasem - dystrybucja nie ma tu nic do rzeczy...

----------

## C1REX

Ale w moim przypadku, to posiadana dystrybucja wpływa jednak na czas nauki. Jak system zmusza do myślenia, to nauka idzie szybciej.

----------

## forever

zgoda - dlatego gentoo wystarcza - byle nie instalowac mandraka czy fedory bo te dystrybucje ida w kierunku windowsiarskim co oznacza "kliknij se" zamiast "pomyśl".

----------

